# Those over 45 with pre 1997 licences - help!!!



## pennyturner (22 December 2016)

I have received a form d47p from DVLA, which says that my 'bus and lorry' entitlement is going to expire, and I need to complete a huge form, medical report, new photos etc.  It's only recently I renewed my licence with new photos.

I have a 'normal' pre 1997 licence with C1, D1, BE, C1E, D1E, but no HGV or PSV.

Is this a mistake, or some new horror I don't know about?  If I don't do this, do I lose my right to drive up to 7.5 tonnes or tow?
The explanatory leaflets all read like they're intended for commercial drivers.


----------



## Cowpony (22 December 2016)

I have a pre 1997 licence and this is a bit alarming!  I haven't received anything like this......but I feel I need to add a "yet".  I'm really hoping it's a mistake as I've just bought a 6 tonne lorry and haven't even driven my horse to a show yet....eeek!


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2016)

News to me too. OH and I both had HGV2 and HGV 1 licences, but we decided to let them lapse when the bog forms came in. 

My box is only a 3.9, but I thought that entitlement stayed?

We need ROG!


----------



## dotty1 (22 December 2016)

I would hope it's a mistake or there's going to be a lot of fed up and cross 'oldies' around. 
My licence is the same as yours and I haven't had any forms.
You can check o the dvla website what your licence allows, you need your licence number and national insurance number so it is just for you


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2016)

Did you ever drive for a living? Grandfather's rights for those driving 7.5 tonners for a living expired in,2013, I think, but not for private use.


----------



## Spottyappy (22 December 2016)

It sounds like a mistake. I had to change my licence to a photo one due to a notifiable medical condition, and  I have not had anything like this happen. 
Give them a call to clarify it!


----------



## ossy (22 December 2016)

I believe pretty much everyone is on the photo card licences these days  all these licences, well the ones I've seen anyway, on the back have expirey dates on your entitlements and to renew these entitlements you do need to fill out the forms provided.


----------



## pennyturner (22 December 2016)

Have to say, I've just spent about an hour reading through it all, and I'm getting freaked out.  It looks like I need to pay for a costly medical (D4) report, and possibly send off new photos, as well as a my original driving licence and passport (not quite sure about this last, as the guidance says clearly to send it, and not to send it, in two different places).  Photos may or not be required, and again it isn't clear, but it does seem to add to the cost if you send them.  As for my eyesight, I have never been to an optician in my life, so I couldn't give a 'Snellen' score - which they seem to want... the only thing I've ever had trouble reading in my life is the accompanying notes to this bloody form!


----------



## pennyturner (22 December 2016)

The back of my photocard says C1 valid to 2042, i.e. my 70th birthday.  Nothing about 'subject to some horrific medical and form filling exercise'.


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2016)

It's only of you drove for a living, surely?  I can't find any reference online to any change for personal use.


----------



## Spottyappy (22 December 2016)

ossy said:



			I believe pretty much everyone is on the photo card licences these days  all these licences, well the ones I've seen anyway, on the back have expirey dates on your entitlements and to renew these entitlements you do need to fill out the forms provided. I'm a pre 1997 licence and my c1 entilement is valid to 2028 and my car 2053.
		
Click to expand...

All of mine expire when I'm 70. There is no difference on the C1 to the car, or moped or any of the other categories.


----------



## pennyturner (22 December 2016)

I have never driven commercially, although I did once pass my HGV theory - I never got around to doing the practical.


----------



## Spottyappy (22 December 2016)

pennyturner said:



			I have never driven commercially, although I did once pass my HGV theory - I never got around to doing the practical.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine it's an error.
Give them a ring, they're usually quite helpful!


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2016)

I looked up the Giv website, and it is spectacularly unhelpful, as it talks about Lorries and Minibuses, ut not about the size of them 

https://www.gov.uk/driving-licence-renewal-after-45-lorry-minibus-bus

On the bright side, my 3.9 is certainly a VAN, so  not a minibus or lorry, so I am clear with that one.

I suspect they mean lorries over 7.5 tonnes, and minibuses over 12 seats, but they certainly do not specify.


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2016)

Done more digging and found...

Drivers who were awarded a Group 1 category B (motor car) licence before 1 January 1997 have additional entitlement to categories C1 (medium-sized lorries, 3.5t to 7.5t) and D1 (minibuses, 9 to 16 seats, not for hire or reward). Drivers with this entitlement retain it only until their licence expires or it is revoked for medical reasons.

See https://www.gov.uk/guidance/general-information-assessing-fitness-to-drive

That would lead me to believe the forms have been a mistake, but I will be interested in what the DVLA tell you when you call tomorrow!


----------



## ossy (22 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			Done more digging and found...

Drivers who were awarded a Group 1 category B (motor car) licence before 1 January 1997 have additional entitlement to categories C1 (medium-sized lorries, 3.5t to 7.5t) and D1 (minibuses, 9 to 16 seats, not for hire or reward). Drivers with this entitlement retain it only until their licence expires or it is revoked for medical reasons.

See https://www.gov.uk/guidance/general-information-assessing-fitness-to-drive

That would lead me to believe the forms have been a mistake, but I will be interested in what the DVLA tell you when you call tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Unless the lisence is due to expire I suppose?  Would be interested to know what DVLA say too.


----------



## Shay (22 December 2016)

I'm actually one without a photo card license.  At the time there were just too many scare stories of entitlements being revoked "by accident" and then being impossible to get back without more money.  I've never changed address and have no notifiable medical conditions so I just didn't bother.

A colleague told me that photo card licenses only last 10 years  because the photo goes out of date.  I don't dispute the forms were sent in error - but do these licenses expire? Might that be why?


----------



## Slightly Foxed (22 December 2016)

Photo card licences do need to be renewed after 10 years that's true, so could be the reason for the forms.


----------



## Spottyappy (22 December 2016)

Slightly Foxed said:



			Photo card licences do need to be renewed after 10 years that's true, so could be the reason for the forms.
		
Click to expand...

My medical condition means my one expires after 3 years, but my entitlements remained valid until I was 60, this is my second photo licence, so I would think OP has had forms sent in error.


----------



## pennyturner (22 December 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I'm a bit calmer now.  Most logical explanation would be my name coming up on a database somewhere, perhaps because I did the theory test years ago... they must have me down as a HGV driver.  I'll let you know what they say tomorrow. (if they answer the phones in between downing Lambrusco and doing the conga).


----------



## Fiona (22 December 2016)

Hubby renewed his two years ago,  and just received a standard renewal form... No requirement for medical or anything else. 

I'm guessing it's a mistake. 

Fiona


----------



## ROG (22 December 2016)

It has to be an error on the part of DVLA because the LAW for all pre 1997 licence holders is that the entitlements expire at age 70 UNLESS a medical issue has been notified to them

Scan your licence - both sides - NOW ....... so that it can be proven in the future

Also look here = https://www.gov.uk/view-driving-licence under vehicles you can drive which shows expiry dates - take a screen shot and save it


----------



## pennyturner (22 December 2016)

ROG said:



			It has to be an error on the part of DVLA because the LAW for all pre 1997 licence holders is that the entitlements expire at age 70 UNLESS a medical issue has been notified to them

Scan your licence - both sides - NOW ....... so that it can be proven in the future

Also look here = https://www.gov.uk/view-driving-licence under vehicles you can drive which shows expiry dates - take a screen shot and save it
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ROG.
The DVLA site shows the same as my licence... that my entitlements expire in 2042, and licence is due for renewal in 2026.  
Have copied my licence, and feeling much relieved.


----------



## ROG (22 December 2016)

pennyturner said:



			Thanks ROG.
The DVLA site shows the same as my licence... that my entitlements expire in 2042, and licence is due for renewal in 2026.  
Have copied my licence, and feeling much relieved.
		
Click to expand...

Take that screen shot of your entitlements because then they cannot argue with their own system


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 December 2016)

it is an error.

I have a HGV and PSV licence, used to drive coaches and deckers.  A class 2 medical is needed every 5 years from age 45 to 64 then an annual medical, subject of course, to me wanting to retain my licence.  I doubt I will ever drive HGV or PSV again but I won't let them lapse just in case I need to earn extra money.

Last year my 10 year photo care expired alongside needing a medical and a name change after I remarried.  £112 later the licence was updated and that was using a cheap doctor to do the medical.  My own doctor wanted £180 !  The medical was £40 and the rest DVLA fees.


----------



## Meredith (22 December 2016)

Apologies for hijacking thread OP but I am 70 in a couple of years and obviously passed my test pre 1997. I drive a 3.5 ton horsebox and wish to carry on doing so.  I have had no reason to change my licence in over 30 years does anyone know if  I have to change any thing now or shortly?


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

Meredith said:



			Apologies for hijacking thread OP but I am 70 in a couple of years and obviously passed my test pre 1997. I drive a 3.5 ton horsebox and wish to carry on doing so.  I have had no reason to change my licence in over 30 years does anyone know if  I have to change any thing now or shortly?
		
Click to expand...

At age 70 you sign a medical self certificate to keep any A and B categories
To keep any C or D categories a D4 medical needs to be taken and passed and that will last for 3 years
For those that passed specific tests for any C or D categories the D4 medical only lasts for one year from age 65


----------



## View (23 December 2016)

pennyturner said:



			I have never driven commercially, although I did once pass my HGV theory - I never got around to doing the practical.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you have a provisional category C entitlement, which requires a medical at 45.  From memory, if you do nothing, this will just expire and that should be the end of it - but probably safer to tell DVSA and get them to update the details.


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

View said:



			I suspect you have a provisional category C entitlement, which requires a medical at 45.  From memory, if you do nothing, this will just expire and that should be the end of it - but probably safer to tell DVSA and get them to update the details.
		
Click to expand...

I should have cottoned on to this - thats why they sent you the forms - to renew your LGV provisional at age 45

I bet if you go to that link and look in provisional entitlements it gives an expiry date 2016/2017 for the LGV

As said - do nothing and that LGV provisional entitlement will be suspended until you do another D4 medical - no need to contact DVLA as that will happen automatically


----------



## stevieg (23 December 2016)

Goodness me!! That was alarming. Heart rate back to normal by the time I got to the end of the thread though 
I still have a pink paper licence. Am I right in thinking I don't need to renew that.


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 December 2016)

Hell, this is doing my head in - I just LOOKED at my 'new' licence (re-issued after I gave it up on medical grounds.)  On the back, as much as I can read, I have AM, A, B1, B, BE, until I turn 70 - when I have to dance through more hoops.  Previously I could tow trailers, and drive a 71/2 tonne lorry.  Does this still apply?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 December 2016)

ossy said:



			I believe pretty much everyone is on the photo card licences these days  all these licences, well the ones I've seen anyway, on the back have expirey dates on your entitlements and to renew these entitlements you do need to fill out the forms provided.
		
Click to expand...

Emmm, nope! I'm still a grumpy old dinosaur with a paper licence.............. 

Just thinking about getting a little lorry, hoping that DVLA won't be chucking any spanners in my works about it.


----------



## stevieg (23 December 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Emmm, nope! I'm still a grumpy old dinosaur with a paper licence.............. 

Just thinking about getting a little lorry, hoping that DVLA won't be chucking any spanners in my works about it.
		
Click to expand...

^^^
This


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

stevieg said:



			Goodness me!! That was alarming. Heart rate back to normal by the time I got to the end of the thread though 
I still have a pink paper licence. Am I right in thinking I don't need to renew that.
		
Click to expand...

You will need to at age 70 or before if you need a new licence issued for any reason such as changing address


----------



## stevieg (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			You will need to at age 70 or before if you need a new licence issued for any reason such as changing address
		
Click to expand...

Will have to make sure I don't move for the next 12 years then


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			Hell, this is doing my head in - I just LOOKED at my 'new' licence (re-issued after I gave it up on medical grounds.)  On the back, as much as I can read, I have AM, A, B1, B, BE, until I turn 70 - when I have to dance through more hoops.  Previously I could tow trailers, and drive a 71/2 tonne lorry.  Does this still apply?
		
Click to expand...

At age 70 you simply do a self medical ok to drive form

If you want your pre 97 entitlements back in the C & D categories then you need to contact DVLA medical and ask them what they need you to do


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

stevieg said:



			Will have to make sure I don't move for the next 12 years then   

Click to expand...

You must be the same age as me - born in 1958 ?


----------



## stevieg (23 December 2016)

As you're here ROG what categories do a 3.5T & 7.5T fall into? Also will I still be able to tow after my 70th?


----------



## pennyturner (23 December 2016)

DVLA have just confirmed that I had a PROVISIONAL Cat C1 from years ago (must have got it after I did the theory).  Provisional entitlements used to be shown on the old paper licence, but are no longer listed on the photocards.  It doesn't affect my 'normal' 7.5 tonne and towing.  Phew!

So I can ignore the scary paperwork, but will need another medical if I want to go for my HGV.

Apologies to anyone I freaked out with this thread, and cookies to all those (esp. ROG) for your help and support.


----------



## stevieg (23 December 2016)

Good news!


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

stevieg said:



			As you're here ROG what categories do a 3.5T & 7.5T fall into? Also will I still be able to tow after my 70th?
		
Click to expand...

3.5 = B
7.5 = LGV C1 


B+E will remain for as long as B remains valid - so ok till aged 100+


----------



## stevieg (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			3.5 = B
7.5 = LGV C1 


B+E will remain for as long as B remains valid - so ok till aged 100+
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2016)

OP, glad all sorted 

Rog, to confirm what you mentioned earlier....those of us with pre 97 licences can drive on entitlement till 70.
At 70 one then 'self signs' every 3 years and can keep up to 3.5t licence?
For anything exceeding 3.5 and up to 7.5 we will then required to have a dvla medical??
Is this from 'now'? (asking as I have a friend who drives his 6.5 hunting regularly & he is coming up for 70 in the spring & wasn't aware of additional medical, just the self sign for 3 years)

Ta Rog


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

The Xmas Furry said:



			OP, glad all sorted 

Rog, to confirm what you mentioned earlier....those of us with pre 97 licences can drive on entitlement till 70.
At 70 one then 'self signs' every 3 years and can keep up to 3.5t licence?
For anything exceeding 3.5 and up to 7.5 we will then required to have a dvla medical??
Is this from 'now'? (asking as I have a friend who drives his 6.5 hunting regularly & he is coming up for 70 in the spring & wasn't aware of additional medical, just the self sign for 3 years)

Ta Rog 

Click to expand...

At age 70 any categories in the C & D entitlements are removed unless a D4 medical is passed and that lasts for 3 years
Categories in the A & B entitlements are retained by signing a self certifying fitness to drive form
Those with paper licences must get photocard ones at age 70 because DVLA no longer issue paper ones


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

As coincidence would have it, this morning I received my paperwork to have a medical examination for my Class 1 licence as I will soon be 50. I am interested AA, or Rog, or anyone else who knows, on how difficult it is to earn some money casually, when I have not have any update training? I think I could still drive a private vehicle with none, but if I were paid for driving I would need the rigmarole of 40 hours of training or something?

I am interested as if I have the CPD/update training, or whatever it is, wrong, and do not need it, or it is less trouble than 40 hrs training, then I *may* decide to do the medical and keep the licence.


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			As coincidence would have it, this morning I received my paperwork to have a medical examination for my Class 1 licence as I will soon be 50. I am interested AA, or Rog, or anyone else who knows, on how difficult it is to earn some money casually, when I have not have any update training? I think I could still drive a private vehicle with none, but if I were paid for driving I would need the rigmarole of 40 hours of training or something?

I am interested as if I have the CPD/update training, or whatever it is, wrong, and do not need it, or it is less trouble than 40 hrs training, then I *may* decide to do the medical and keep the licence.
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean driver CPC training - you need to attend 35 hours DCPC training ti get a DQC - driver cpc card - to allow you to drive LGVs commercially

Seems to be plenty of ad-hoc agency work at various times of the year


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			I think you mean driver CPC training - you need to attend 35 hours DCPC training ti get a DQC - driver cpc card - to allow you to drive LGVs commercially

Seems to be plenty of ad-hoc agency work at various times of the year
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. So, for the ad hoc agency work you would need the cpc card, so need 35 hours of training? Is that annually?

How would that work for a groom driving a horse wagon? I had to turn down some driving abroad a few years back for a show jumper, as, despite being a "known name" the show jumper did not have an Operator's licence. I reckoned that was not legal, so I did not go. I presume that would also need a cpc/ operator's licence/ tacho that is annually tested and recording?


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you. So, for the ad hoc agency work you would need the cpc card, so need 35 hours of training? Is that annually?

How would that work for a groom driving a horse wagon? I had to turn down some driving abroad a few years back for a show jumper, as, despite being a "known name" the show jumper did not have an Operator's licence. I reckoned that was not legal, so I did not go. I presume that would also need a cpc/ operator's licence/ tacho that is annually tested and recording?
		
Click to expand...

35 hours every 5 years so average 7 per year after doing first 35

If groom is driving LGV commercially then DQC needed

Not certain on other issues asked so best to ask on the trucknetuk site


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			35 hours every 5 years so average 7 per year after doing first 35

If groom is driving LGV commercially then DQC needed

Not certain on other issues asked so best to ask on the trucknetuk site
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I think if I was correct about needing hours of training, then I will let the licence lapse. 

As an aside, if I let it lapse, and then wish to drive, is it simply a case of having a medical, doing the training and then being good to go?


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you. I think if I was correct about needing hours of training, then I will let the licence lapse. 

As an aside, if I let it lapse, and then wish to drive, is it simply a case of having a medical, doing the training and then being good to go?
		
Click to expand...

If you let the medical lapse then even in 30 years time all you need to do is to pass a D4 medical to get it back

Driver CPC only needed for commercial LGV/PCV driving


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			If you let the medical lapse then even in 30 years time all you need to do is to pass a D4 medical to get it back

Driver CPC only needed for commercial LGV/PCV driving
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, you are a mine of information!


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

pennyturner said:



			I have received a form d47p from DVLA, which says that my 'bus and lorry' entitlement is going to expire, and I need to complete a huge form, medical report, new photos etc.  It's only recently I renewed my licence with new photos.

I have a 'normal' pre 1997 licence with C1, D1, BE, C1E, D1E, but no HGV or PSV.

Is this a mistake, or some new horror I don't know about?  If I don't do this, do I lose my right to drive up to 7.5 tonnes or tow?
The explanatory leaflets all read like they're intended for commercial drivers.
		
Click to expand...

  When I reached 50  I had to do a dvla medical and eye test to keep the 7.5 = LGV C1 HGV 7.5 ton on my license to be able to drive my horse box.  I have filled in one so far and just filled another one, you will need one of these every 5 years    It cost  about £ 100 and something  to your doctor to carry out the medical.  I advice you have your eyes tested before you go otherwise  if the doctor fails you you lose that  medical.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			At age 70 any categories in the C & D entitlements are removed unless a D4 medical is passed and that lasts for 3 years
Categories in the A & B entitlements are retained by signing a self certifying fitness to drive form
Those with paper licences must get photocard ones at age 70 because DVLA no longer issue paper ones
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirmation Rog


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			When I reached 50  I had to do a dvla medical and eye test to keep the 7.5 = LGV C1 HGV 7.5 ton on my license to be able to drive my horse box.
		
Click to expand...

Did you pass a test to get the LGV C1 ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			When I reached 50  I had to do a dvla medical and eye test to keep the 7.5 = LGV C1 HGV 7.5 ton on my license to be able to drive my horse box.  I have filled in one so far and just filled another one, you will need one of these every 5 years    It cost  about £ 100 and something  to your doctor to carry out the medical.  I advice you have your eyes tested before you go otherwise  if the doctor fails you you lose that  medical.
		
Click to expand...

You do not need to spend anymore than £50 for a medical, there is no stipulation that you have to go to your own doctor.


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			You do not need to spend anymore than £50 for a medical, there is no stipulation that you have to go to your own doctor.
		
Click to expand...

Nearer to £60 now for a cheap medical


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			Nearer to £60 now for a cheap medical
		
Click to expand...

Pm you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Pm you.
		
Click to expand...

Cancel that, your account doesn't allow PM's.


----------



## ROG (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Cancel that, your account doesn't allow PM's.
		
Click to expand...

I got too many Qs on towing and I prefer to answer publically in case I make an error


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			I got too many Qs on towing and I prefer to answer publically in case I make an error
		
Click to expand...

I have a link for cheap class 2's not sure if allowed to post it though.


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

ROG said:



			Did you pass a test to get the LGV C1 ?
		
Click to expand...

It is on my original driving licence as I passed my test in 1981


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			You do not need to spend anymore than £50 for a medical, there is no stipulation that you have to go to your own doctor.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you are wrong  I was sent a D4 from the DVLA which requested the GP  to fill in  and name  address and signature and that is the form i paid  for it to be filled in.   I have copies of my D4 as I scanned it before I sent it to the DVLA  so I am hardly  going to go for a cheap one which to me when your driving a  large vehicle on the public road  get something the DVLA would   question the form when I sent it to them and may deny it ands till request their D4 to be filled in 
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/490689/D4_231115.pdf


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Sorry but |I go to my doctor and that is the cost  I go to someone I trust
		
Click to expand...

Trust has nothing to do with it, a class 2 is a class 2.  You answer the questions as asked in the order on the form, you undertake the bp test, you pee in the pot and you do the eye test.  Any doctor doing class 2 will be fully qualified doctors.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			It is on my original driving licence as I passed my test in 1981
		
Click to expand...

You will have taken an additional test to be holding any form of HGV not just your original car test. I passed my car test in 79 and took HGV and PSV stick box in 94 to drive for a living.  It is the 1994 licences I have to maintain with class 2 medicals.


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

Have you ever seen the D4 well check it out that is what the DVLA sent to me and requested me to fill in.


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			You will have taken an additional test to be holding any form of HGV not just your original car test. I passed my car test in 79 and took HGV and PSV stick box in 94 to drive for a living.  It is the 1994 licences I have to maintain with class 2 medicals.
		
Click to expand...

No I did not take an additional test and I have the C1 on my license the C1 is up top 7.5 ton


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Have you ever seen the D4 well check it out that is what the DVLA sent to me and requested me to fill in.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/490689/D4_231115.pdf

Very possibly, given I have driven commercially for many years, and by the way, the examining doctor completes the form, you just sign it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			No I did not take an additional test and I have the C1 on my license the C1 is up top 7.5 ton
		
Click to expand...

It is my understanding that you do not need a medical then, unless you have had a health issue that affects your car licence.  Perhaps ROG can correct me ?


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/490689/D4_231115.pdf




			, and by the way, the examining doctor completes the form, you just sign it.
		
Click to expand...

    Splitting hairs  are we  I have had two of these medicals you know I know the procedure.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is my understanding that you do not need a medical then, unless you have had a health issue that affects your car licence.  Perhaps ROG can correct me ?
		
Click to expand...

look I am not going to argue the toss  my GP filled in the D4 the DVLA sent to me this year and 5 years ago exactly the same form  There was no pee in the pot requested just going through the form in it's entirety + the vision test,  once they approved it my new  photo ID card was sent back valid till 2021.

ROG huh is he with the DVLA???    They are who deals with it and if in doubt call them get it from the horses mouth


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			look I am not going to argue the toss  my GP filled in the D4 the DVLA sent to me this year and 5 years ago exactly the same form  There was no pee in the pot requested just going through the form in it's entirety + the vision test,  once they approved it my new  photo ID card was sent back valid till 2021.

ROG huh is he with the DVLA???    They are who deals with it and if in doubt call them get it from the horses mouth
		
Click to expand...

Nice earner for your doctor, it is you who needs to contact the DVLA.  It appears you do not need a medical and it is your money you are wasting.


----------



## Tyssandi (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Nice earner for your doctor, it is you who needs to contact the DVLA.  It appears you do not need a medical and it is your money you are wasting.
		
Click to expand...

  Bloody hell
  You asking me to believe what you say ?? A nobody just words on a computer screen who I don't know and are not  anything to do with my case nor the DVLA!!



 Am I supposed to ignore the D4 they sent me and ask to fill in????


 I not only called them WHEN I received the medical 4 months ago but again   before I sent it. They were not sending me my photo drivers licence till I had the form sent in for approval.  I have no reason to trust what you say as you mean nothing in the light of my driving medical form  -  the DVLA and my lisence.  I know what I was asked - what I did and when i got my license back


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Bloody hell
  You asking me to believe what you say ?? A nobody just words on a computer screen who I don't know and are not  anything to do with my case nor the DVLA!!



 Am I supposed to ignore the D4 they sent me and ask to fill in????


 I not only called them WHEN I received the medical 4 months ago but again   before I sent it. They were not sending me my photo drivers licence till I had the form sent in for approval.  I have no reason to trust what you say as you mean nothing in the light of my driving medical form  -  the DVLA and my lisence.  I know what I was asked - what I did and when i got my license back
		
Click to expand...

'Licence'


----------



## Mike007 (23 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			'Licence'
		
Click to expand...

Shotgun tactics spelling ,she had to get it with one of them.LOL.


----------



## cremedemonthe (23 December 2016)

Shay said:



			I'm actually one without a photo card license.  At the time there were just too many scare stories of entitlements being revoked "by accident" and then being impossible to get back without more money.  I've never changed address and have no notifiable medical conditions so I just didn't bother.

A colleague told me that photo card licenses only last 10 years  because the photo goes out of date.  I don't dispute the forms were sent in error - but do these licenses expire? Might that be why?
		
Click to expand...

This is what worries me.
I have been trying to change the address on my driving licence since September, everything is SO draconian now.
I had the old green paper licence and because of entitlements disappearing (bikers losing their full licence entitlement mainly and I have the full bike and car licence) I photocopied my licence before sending it off using signed for delivery.Royal mail failed to get a signature and declared it lost.
3 weeks later the whole letter with my application form, proof of ID and photos turned back up here.
They rejected my application as although I gave them plenty of evidence of where I live now I don't have a passport and could not find my birth certificate (which they actually SAY on their form a birth certificate is NO PROOF OF ID!!) so ridiculous
So, I had to get a new certified copy of my birth certificate to show them. I applied for one and the company I paid early £30 to for the certified copy were supposed to send it after 4 business days, 4 weeks later and no copy. I got on to them and they said they were having problems with printing them out and it was "out of their hands"
2 weeks later still no BC so I had to get on to Trading Standards to give them a kick up the proverbial and low and behold, after 3 days it turned up.
Sent that off and yes you have guessed it royal mail failed to get a signature and it's lost!
ALL I ever wanted to do was change my address and what really peeves me is I see and hear of drivers out there with fake licences, no licences , no tax, no insurance, no mot and yet I am the one who is made to prove who I am just to change my address!
I still have no licence with my new address on!
Be warned if you change address it's a night mare
They really do go over board and target the wrong people


----------



## Mike007 (23 December 2016)

We are now in a world of computer generated stats . They run programmes that identify anything other than what they call normal. It is far easier to cop a fine from someone who has inadvertently crossed the line (eg a sorn)than to catch the real criminals. So ,you get a much greater income from catching honest folk with red tape than crooks. Because we the majority are law abiding,we also have become a sitting target for penalties(taxation)by alleged infringement  .Its simple economics,we honest folk are the best to rip off!


----------



## ROG (24 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			When I reached 50  I had to do a dvla medical and eye test to keep the 7.5 = LGV C1 HGV 7.5 ton on my license to be able to drive my horse box.  I have filled in one so far and just filled another one, you will need one of these every 5 years    It cost  about £ 100 and something  to your doctor to carry out the medical.  I advice you have your eyes tested before you go otherwise  if the doctor fails you you lose that  medical.
		
Click to expand...

Did you pass a test to get the LGV C1 ?


TYSSANDI said:



			It is on my original driving licence as I passed my test in 1981
		
Click to expand...

In that case there is no need to do a medical as all pre 1997 categories are valid until age 70

What reason did DVLA give ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 December 2016)

ROG said:



			Did you pass a test to get the LGV C1 ?

In that case there is no need to do a medical as all pre 1997 categories are valid until age 70

What reason did DVLA give ?
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that, I am right then, thanks ROG.  Here is the link for the medicals http://www.driver-medical.co.uk/bromsgrove/ it is searchable on google so I guess I am not breaking any rules.

I work very closely with the DVLA and VOSA and mistakes are common place for both.  Their databases are not particularly good, so I expect the poster Tyssandi who seems to think she has a HGV licence but actually does not, is a victim of DVLA's system failure.  Her doctor certainly won't question whether she needs the medical or not, hence she is paying for something she does not need.


----------



## ROG (24 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank goodness for that, I am right then, thanks ROG.  Here is the link for the medicals http://www.driver-medical.co.uk/bromsgrove/ it is searchable on google so I guess I am not breaking any rules.

I work very closely with the DVLA and VOSA and mistakes are common place for both.  Their databases are not particularly good, so I expect the poster Tyssandi who seems to think she has a HGV licence but actually does not, is a victim of DVLA's system failure.  Her doctor certainly won't question whether she needs the medical or not, hence she is paying for something she does not need.
		
Click to expand...

Good price in that link = lower than most


----------



## sywell (27 December 2016)

stevieg said:



			As you're here ROG what categories do a 3.5T & 7.5T fall into? Also will I still be able to tow after my 70th?
		
Click to expand...

I decided the cost of a medical as I am over 70 was expensive. I have a letter from the DVLA saying I can tow up to 8 tonnes gross on my licence but not drive 7.4 ton lorries. I have also obtained at no charge a certificate to tow horses over 50 miles round trip but have to fill in a form to take with me on longer journeys stating times ect.


----------



## ROG (27 December 2016)

sywell said:



			I decided the cost of a medical as I am over 70 was expensive. I have a letter from the DVLA saying I can tow up to 8 tonnes gross on my licence but not drive 7.4 ton lorries. I have also obtained at no charge a certificate to tow horses over 50 miles round trip but have to fill in a form to take with me on longer journeys stating times ect.
		
Click to expand...

With retaining only B and B+E will mean simply this in regards to the licence
You can drive any vehicle plated not more than 3500kg (3.5 tonnes) GVW
You can tow a trailer plated not more than 3500kg (3.5 tonnes) MAM
By default the total max will be 7000kgs or 7 tonnes


----------



## popsdosh (27 December 2016)

ROG said:



			With retaining only B and B+E will mean simply this in regards to the licence
You can drive any vehicle plated not more than 3500kg (3.5 tonnes) GVW
You can tow a trailer plated not more than 3500kg (3.5 tonnes) MAM
By default the total max will be 7000kgs or 7 tonnes
		
Click to expand...

Surely if the test was passed pre Jan 19th 2013 the trailer may be any weight as long as the combination is within construction and use regulations.  I have a friend tows with discovery a 4,000kg mam trailer( fitted air/hydraulic brakes) on a B+E licence legally .


----------



## ROG (27 December 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Surely if the test was passed pre Jan 19th 2013 the trailer may be any weight as long as the combination is within construction and use regulations.  I have a friend tows with discovery a 4,000kg mam trailer( fitted air/hydraulic brakes) on a B+E licence legally .
		
Click to expand...

Correct - they are a rarity which is why I did not mention them


----------



## Tyssandi (4 January 2017)

ROG said:



			Did you pass a test to get the LGV C1 ?

In that case there is no need to do a medical as all pre 1997 categories are valid until age 70

What reason did DVLA give ?
		
Click to expand...

Ok sorted

My old horsebox was wooden and I thought maybe too heavy with living and horses so I was going to do my HGV test but could not afford  to do it so did not.  Apparently what the medical is for is the provisional  for the C category  for over 7.5 tons.  So I don't have to do a medical for the C+  but the medical is for the C  category.


----------

